# Schutzhund clubs in Michigan



## baxterbrown11

Hi
Is there any schutzhund clubs in lower Michigan who would not be opposed to showline german dogs?? Sorry have to know for sure when you guys have any ideals for me.
thanks.


----------



## Amaruq

There are several clubs in lower Mich. Which side of the lower part are you on? I can think of two off the top of my head in the Detroit region. Not sure they have any openings.


----------



## baxterbrown11

I am on the border of Michigan and Indiana. Detroit is three hours at least.
I am having problem with distance and the showline controversy, sorry.
The clubs I am seeing are strictly working dog lines and Malanois.


----------



## Chris Wild

Check out the Capital Area SchH club near Lansing. Their trainer, Gustavo Sanchez, is undoubtedly one of the best in the state. He has worked with lots of show line dogs over the years and there are several who are currently training with him. So no bias and lots of experience working with show lines.


----------



## baxterbrown11

Thank you that's 3 hrs. but worth visiting to see. Yes, I need someone with experience in the showline. Not that I have in my mind set that I would love for my dog to not bite like a working dog, which she does.lol.(just want to know from a good helper/trainer if there is any difference to be taken in this line?)
I just want to enjoy training with out someone rudely saying oh that's what showdogs are known for quick titling, not thinking clearly and nervy. That does not define my dog at all. I have my BH and am working towards a sch1. And I have seen plenty of working dogs the same. And that is not a insult, I just know dogs make mistakes or have brain farts like us. I am not looking for perfection. I just want to be happy. More importantly my dog be happier.


----------



## Liesje

Though I have not met him yet, I was also told by many others that Gustavo Sanchez is very very good and great for show lines. I plan to ring him eventually and see if I can get some lessons (last I was told, the club is "full").

Also, Ron Stokes has been coming to our club and the advice he has given has helped me with my dog quite a bit. He recommended Gustavo as well, but I think Ron also does some of his own training on the side. I have a show line dog too. Ron is pretty intense about being competitive himself, but he just picked up a show line dog from my breeder, he has been very helpful to me and no bias against show line dogs (or any type/breed really). I think this is his site and I'm pretty sure he is in southern Michigan. http://www.k9dogworks.com/


----------



## baxterbrown11

Ok, if that is his site I just marked it and will check it out later. See how far it is for me.

I really would like to find a place where I could feel comfortable with. I think my dog is really feeling how stressed I am and it is not helping.
Want a helper/trainer to work with us.
She is a nice dog but she is already going to be 5 this year. I don't know I have heard for sch training her clock is ticking fast?
Somewhere close would be a blessing, cause my tires don't have the greatest tread left.lol.
I will be back later to see if anyone else knows anyone. 
thank you everyone for the help!


----------



## lhczth

Hi, Not sure if this club is closer: Metro Detroit SchH They are in Milan with easy access to the highway.


----------



## baxterbrown11

Does anyone know what Gustaro's club name is ?


----------



## onyx'girl

This club is in Marshall and has many showlines:
http://www.schhmi.com/
Have you been training in Edwardsburg? http://tristark9.com/


----------



## Liesje

> Originally Posted By: turbodog77Does anyone know what Gustaro's club name is ?


Capital Area SchH


----------



## baxterbrown11

Onyx's girl is that his club link schhmi.com??
or is it Liesje, capital area schH??
I haven't found it yet.

Is there regular club in Edwardsburg, Michigan? I assume, Michigan.
Or is that just private training?

thanks everyone


----------



## Chris Wild

Gustavo's club is Capital Area. It does not have a website. In addition to the club, Gus also does private training.


----------



## big_dog7777

Roni Hoff has an informal training group that from what I hear eventually will be turned into a club of some kind in Edwardsburg, MI. just north of Elkhart, IN. Clark Niemitalo is the helper. He's a great guy and he was an alternate for this years WUSV. He's very good, everybody is very nice and the focus is on positive methodology. 

Her site is http://tristark9.com/ .


----------

